

Dev Art Co(de) Factory - A visual programming interface for 3D - dgellow
http://devartcodefactory.com/

======
dgellow
You can find the github repo here :
[https://github.com/postspectacular/devart-
codefactory](https://github.com/postspectacular/devart-codefactory)

And more info on the project from the /about page:

"Co(de)factory is an installation and online design tool that allows anybody
to create art and become an artist. It empowers people by giving them tools to
create complex 3D forms, and offers the chance to have their digital piece
fabricated in 3D and showcased in the Digital Revolutions exhibition at the
Barbican."

"For this piece, Karsten Schmidt has created a visual programming interface
with simple design tools, which people can use to transform a single shape in
countless ways to construct more complex objects. The interface is accessible
to anybody online with a modern web browser, and all pieces can be uploaded to
appear in the curated online gallery of this website. Any existing object can
then be edited further, thus forming a chain of related pieces and their co-
authorships."

------
dgellow
Note: You must have WebGL enabled

